# Check out the size of this painted turtle



## Mallard (Jan 9, 2002)

He measured 11 1/4" across the back.


----------



## THETOOLMAN (Oct 23, 2003)

dang , MALLARD, that is a whopper! where did you get that mosnster?


----------



## Mallard (Jan 9, 2002)

Not a great story to go along with the size. LOL

This dude was crossing the road right next to my driveway when I was checking the mail. I grabbed him, showed my son, took a couple pics, and drove him to be released in the lake 1/4 mile away. Have no idea where he was heading, but he was wel away from water, and heading away from it. kinda odd it seemed, so I helped him back. Prolly checking in on an old girlfriend, and I ruined his day. LOL


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Good enough story for me. YOur boy looks thrilled to have it. I bet he is still talking about it. I have had a few different turtles on my property. I a lot of ditches around my property. I think they are coming from them.


----------



## Mallard (Jan 9, 2002)

LOL....that boy in the picture is me. :lol: 36 years old, and hiding the small beer pouch behind the turtle. My son is 19 months old, so he just looked at it and said "HI"....and "BYE BYE" when I put him back in the bed of the truck.

I like being mistaken for my son......tells me folks notice my youthful, midgeted, figure! LOL


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Mallard said:


> LOL....that boy in the picture is me. :lol: 36 years old, and hiding the small beer pouch behind the turtle. My son is 19 months old, so he just looked at it and said "HI"....and "BYE BYE" when I put him back in the bed of the truck.
> 
> I like being mistaken for my son......tells me folks notice my youthful, midgeted, figure! LOL


LOL, nice turtle


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

The eastern painted turtle, C. p. picta (Schneider, 1783), ranges from southeast Canada through New England and down to Georgia and eastern Alabama. It is usually 5-7 inches (12.7-17.8 cm) long, and the record is 7.1 inches.

http://www.holoweb.com/cannon/painted.htm


----------



## Mallard (Jan 9, 2002)

So what you're saying Frank is this was a big un'? Is this an eastern painted? here's the only shot of its back I have:











BTW...here's a better, more realistic photo of me.... LOL.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

i wounder if it was looking for a place to lay eggs..


----------



## Mallard (Jan 9, 2002)

By the way the crow flys....this was about 500yards from ANY water. He/She was also scared on the back shell, if you look closely at the photo. It looked like an old scar, but who knows. I do know I'd never seen one even close to this size.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Just may have missed your "Claim to Fame!" :lol:


----------



## Mallard (Jan 9, 2002)

Story of my life.....


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Are you sure it's not a Red Ear Slider turtle? The stripes under the shell make me wonder if it's one of these which grow a bit larger than Eastern Painters.
They Grow from 5-12 inches, Your Turtle is a Female, due to it's short front claws and females also grow larger than males. Does your turtle have a red mark behind the eye?
















______________________________________________
Painter pic-----








This is a painter, notice the dull color on the shell, where the Sliders in the pics above have stripes and green and yellow like your turtle. Also the shell flattens out a little on sliders like yours. 
They are found generally south of Michigan but are very common in the pet trade. You may want to ask the nieghbors if they have lost a pet  

Nice Turtle either way!
BVW-


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Ben,
I was thinking the same thing. I looked last night on this turtle but Mallard didn't supply the picture of the back (until now) and I could not tell if the back of the shell had the rough edge,(and the butt is now hidded by the straw).

I would also suggest out to lay eggs unless a local water source dried up.

Skinner 2


----------



## Ron84 (Apr 29, 2004)

Very sweet turtle whatever it is, but I think I might have you beat.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

That my friend is one STINKY beast. Good eating but still stinky before and during cleaning.

Skinner 2


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

That painted turtle is a big one but ive run acrossed 2 in the last year that believe it or not that were larger. The first one was i believe in June last year at Wamplers lake and i was walking alond the road acrossed from the beach at the state park. She was laying her eggs in a sandy spot near the road.I stood back and watched her for awhile and about an hour later, she was gone.
The second one was at my buddies pond and she also was in the sand but i never got to see where she went.Thank god my son also saw her also!
I have a painted turtle in my garden pond and its been here for about 3 years, amazing how they grow so fast.If i can ever learn how to post a picture on here, ill take a pic of our Eastern box turtle that we have had for about atleast ten years, hes outgrown every aquarium i have so i think its about time another tank.
I guess im still a kid at heart because last summer i took my nephew to K.P Lake and casted toward one((painted turtle)) and let him bite the worm and now my nephew talks about that each time i get to see him((hes 6)).
Of course we let him go but i marked it on its shell with a marker and he wants to go get him again.lol.
Its great to see the joy on a kids face !


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

is that a snapping turtle


----------



## missumm (Jul 20, 2005)

Hey shotgun12
Put your finger in his mouth and find out lol
:lol: :lol:


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

let you do it first


----------

